
Ask HN: Single-user task and project management recs? - bradleyankrom
I&#x27;d love to hear about any good task&#x2F;project management tools that you&#x27;ve used in a single-user environment. There are a handful of other devs on my team, but my work is typically independent of theirs. Most of the project management tools I&#x27;ve seen (Trello, Basecamp, etc.) are geared toward collaborative environments, so there&#x27;s a lot of functionality that I wouldn&#x27;t be using.
======
eswat
I've settled on just having a simple Markdown file* in the root of every
project I work on where I list (a) the tasks I or the client wants done and
(b) notes on discoveries and bugs I want to keep track of for later. I have
tasks lined up in a section called # Tomorrow that I rename to # Today when I
want to tackle them. The tasks I put in this file usually derive from whatever
pm tool the client or my team is using.

* I give all these files a special extension so that they're easy to ignore in my global gitignore and give syntax highlighting in my editor

------
cauterized
I find both Trello and Asana to be effective for personal projects. Each
supports team environments to a degree but their core functionality is simple
enough for a single person. (Frankly, I find both to be terribly under-
featured, insufficiently structured task managers for a team of more than 2-3
people.)

A backup would be a nested bulleted list in some editor that supports a
"strikethrough" text format.

------
acesubido
I find 3 files useful for my one-man side-projects:

* TODO.md - contains things lined up for a 2-week sprint.

* ROADMAP.md - contains other stuff not lined up for that sprint, also big epics that would suite for an "Icebox" column.

* CHANGELOG.md - version release notes for the sprint.

------
gadders
This is pretty good as a personal Kanban board:
[http://greggigon.github.io/my-personal-
kanban/](http://greggigon.github.io/my-personal-kanban/)

------
icedchai
For small projects, I typically use a text file. Or a draft email left in my
personal gmail.

